

Educational: Worlds Worst Website - lupin_sansei
http://www.angelfire.com/super/badwebs/main.htm

======
luchak
This would be more educational as a collection of pages that each get one or
two things wrong.

~~~
clintavo
But that would be an improvement....which would cause them to lose the right
to claim being the world's _worst_ website...

~~~
JoeAltmaier
Happy families are all alike; every unhappy family is unhappy in its own way.
- Leo Tolstoy

Hard to be the absolute worst, so many ways to be bad.

------
thaumaturgy
Flagged for the surprise soundtrack.

Thanks for that.

~~~
ugh
What did you expect when clicking a link to the "world's worst website"?

